# Diamond in the rough



## fcb

Hi everyone!

This is my first time here, so I apologize if it's not the correct spot to write my question.

I would like to know how can I say "Diamond in the rough" in Czech language.
I searched a lot of times but no results, or no good translations...So I'd need a native czech speaker 


My try: Diamant ve skale, or Hruby diamant. Is some of those correct? which one is better to say that something is a Diamond in the rough? (like something that is not a pure, clean and bright diamond yet, but it will be in the future)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Hrdlodus

We say: *nebroušený diamant

*nebroušený -> ne-broušený
_ne _= not
_broušený _is an adjektivum -> _brousit _is a verb

Can be: neobroušený diamant (less frequent)


----------



## fcb

Thank you Hrdlodus,

Maybe diamant ve skale or hruby diamant is like a dialect? I dont know, a czech girl told me that when I asked her about the translation. 

Best regards


----------



## bibax

I must admit that I didn't know this English idiom, too.

The adjective _'rough'_ can be translated into Czech in many way. It depends on context: rough diamond = surový diamant (non-idiomatic), rough terrain = nerovný terén, rough estimate = hrubý odhad, rough sea = rozbouřené moře, etc.

The idiomatic expression _'diamond in the rough'_ means a person whose goodness or other positive qualities are hidden by a harsh or unremarkable surface appearance.

I should prefer rather "nevybroušený diamant" (nevybroušený = not yet cut) to "neobroušený diamant".

"Diamant ve skále" (literally _'a diamond in the rock'_) is non-idiomatic, but can work as well.


----------



## fcb

Thank you so much bibax, now I understand 

I think I like "Surovy diamant" 

The reason of looking for a translation is because I want this name for a dog kennel ;-) And Surovy Diamant sounds great.

Thanks again.

Regards


----------



## Hrdlodus

fcb said:


> Thank you Hrdlodus,
> 
> Maybe diamant ve skale or hruby diamant is like a dialect? I dont know, a czech girl told me that when I asked her about the translation.
> 
> Best regards


I didn't hear it.
I would understand "hrubý diamant".
"Diamant ve skále" is not so clear. But it can be understandable in a good context.


----------

